# الى المهندس على فتحى



## saer_mounir (16 نوفمبر 2006)

مهندس على يا ريت تبعتلى كتاب Material Science 
ضرورى 
انا محتاجه ضرورى ضرورى 
وياريت نتعرف
saer_mounir***********


----------

